# Casio 1470 Prt-40 Battery Replacement Problem



## RoddyJB

Hi, I just put 2 new batteries in a Casio 1470 PRT-40 and now I have a strange looking display that doesn't change.

Is there a way to reset the watch?

Thanks, Rod


----------



## Retronaut

Roddyjb said:


> Hi, I just put 2 new batteries in a Casio 1470 PRT-40 and now I have a strange looking display that doesn't change.
> 
> Is there a way to reset the watch?
> 
> Thanks, Rod


Usually look for a reset point on the back of the module - use metal tweezers or a piece of wire to connect that to the back of the battery - should do the trick.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P

As said by Retronaut, there will be a contact labelled "R/C" which needs to be connected to the back of the battery for a couple of seconds. Then the display should go back to a flashing "00:00" ready for resetting.


----------



## RoddyJB

Thanks, no R/C contact that I can see, but there is one marked AC. Here is a pic...


----------



## Davey P

Sorry, that was my mistake, the AC contact is the one you want (it stands for "All Clear" - DOH!)









Just pop one end of fine nosed tweezers on that, and the other end on the top of the battery - Oh, and another tip, be careful if you turn the watch over to look at the display because those two tiny springs will probably fall out and be lost forever! :lol: (bitter personal experience....)


----------



## RoddyJB

Strange, I even tried both batteries at the same time to that AC slot. Still I just have an odd looking display. Guess I'll try removing & reinserting the batts. Wonder why one has a red plastic disc over it and the other doesn't...


----------



## Retronaut

Roddyjb said:


> Strange, I even tried both batteries at the same time to that AC slot. Still I just have an odd looking display. Guess I'll try removing & reinserting the batts. Wonder why one has a red plastic disc over it and the other doesn't...


Are you touching the metal AC to the back of the battery or the gold contact next to the AC marking?

See here - http://mr-coo.com/ba...prt40-1471.html , specifically:




























Try that see how you get on?

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## RoddyJB

THAT DID THE TRICK!! THANKS VERY MUCH!

C :cheers: HEERS! ROD


----------



## mw210461

I have the same problem (new battery for 1470, won't run).

But when I connect the golden "AC" pad to the positive battery back, the watch reacts 'strange':

- all segments of the graphic display will activate, and faint after 60sec

- about 2/3 of all outer ring segments (35..15) will also light up and disappear after the same time

I repeated this process numerous times, holding AC high for 1-10sec, with alw3ays the same results

The batteries (AG7) are good and work in many other of my quartz watches just fine.

Can I assume that this CASIO thing is junk and has died over the years? I used it for 2 years from 2001 to 2002 and then let it sit.

No damage of battery leaks visible, all appears OK, just the watch will no longer work.

Suggestions, ideas - thanks!

mw


----------



## aris_kall

I had the same problem but following your instructions I could and got over.

Thank you very much


----------



## Deco

I changed the battery on a good few casios, they could make the contact points a bit clearer, say with little pointing arrows - either in the manuals or on the movement (although in fairness they are constrained by space on the movement)


----------



## rag

hey.

i have prt 40, no matter how many times i try to reset it, it just wont stop blinking. I have checked double time that i am following the correct procedure to reset it. Please help! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Davey P

If the digits are blinking that suggests it's in time setting mode. Have a look at the instructions and see if you can set the time & date. If you don't have the instructions, you can easily get them from here:

http://world.casio.com/wat/download/en/manual/

Just type in the 4 digit module number and it will download a pdf of the correct manual.

I hope that helps anyway.


----------



## rag

Davey P said:


> If the digits are blinking that suggests it's in time setting mode. Have a look at the instructions and see if you can set the time & date. If you don't have the instructions, you can easily get them from here:
> 
> http://world.casio.com/wat/download/en/manual/
> 
> Just type in the 4 digit module number and it will download a pdf of the correct manual.
> 
> I hope that helps anyway.


Thankyou for the reply. I already have the manual and i must tell you that the watch is not in time setting modeas inthat mode only the figure requiring setting blinks, whereas in this case the entire display is blinking.When i shourt cicuit the AC gold point with the back (positive) side of the cell the blinking stops but so does the running time., As soon i leave it, the watch starts blinking again. Though i can see the seconds changinging,but the time run is 'slow'. i mean the seconds will change after 2-3seconds while the blinking continues with half of the number visible.The watch had the same problem in the past also, at that time i didnt know that it needs to be reset after a battery change. The last time i got the bateries replaced, it did the same thing but when the guy reset the watch,all was fine, but not this. This is my favorite watch and i dont wont to lose it, please.


----------



## Davey P

My only other suggestion would be to take the batteries out, then re-insert them and try the AC reset and time/date setting again. The equivalent of "have you tried switching it off, then on again" :lol:

Hope you get it sorted anyway.


----------



## rag

Davey P said:


> My only other suggestion would be to take the batteries out, then re-insert them and try the AC reset and time/date setting again. The equivalent of "have you tried switching it off, then on again" :lol:
> 
> Hope you get it sorted anyway.


^^Yeah, done that already, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Davey P

Well, that's me out of ideas, but I'm sure a more knowledgeable member will be along shortly with other suggestions.

If you haven't already done so, you could try joining the G-Shockzone forum and post a question on there, or maybe just browse their previous posts for any helpful information if you don't want to join. It's mainly for G-Shocks, but they also cover Protreks and other Casios as well. The link is here if you need it:

http://www.g-shockzone.com/


----------



## rag

Thnx for your help. Will bother them in a while


----------

